# Walmart



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I remember the Supercenter on Eglinton in Scarborough sold fish but i haven't been there in awhile. The Walmarts close to my house doesnt have any live fish. Are there any Walmarts that still sells fish?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

penpal said:


> I remember the Supercenter on Eglinton in Scarborough sold fish but i haven't been there in awhile. The Walmarts close to my house doesnt have any live fish. Are there any Walmarts that still sells fish?


Last time I was there was around dec. holidays and I remember Bayview Ave & Major Mackenzie having fish there.

Square One wallys also has it andi t's on the lower level.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*wallmart*

i was there last week they did have some fish but not much selection , that was at w arden and egglinton .


----------

